# Sticky  StreetSeen Magazine



## LayItLow

Thanks for supporting our sponsors! They help keep LayItLow.com running.



*Click here to go to www.StreetSeen.com*​


----------



## streetseen.com

Thank you very much. Glad to be here.


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

Street Seen are some pretty cool peeps... not to mention the models... lol



I get their mag from Torres Empire over in Agg Town... 




Keep doin ya thing... 





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## streetseen.com

July 2010 issue is being mailed out to subscribers today. It will be available everywhere else on JUly 1st.


----------



## streetseen.com

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jun 15 2010, 09:45 AM~17791744
> *Street Seen are some pretty cool peeps... not to mention the models... lol
> I get their mag from Torres Empire over in Agg Town...
> Keep doin ya thing...
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


Thanks for the love Zeus. Got one of your boys spittin' seeds in the upcoming book.


----------



## cali

nice magazine and jay is one cool homie...had ablast in wisconsin bro....oh yeah damn he works magic with his photo capabilities....  :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## streetseen.com

> _Originally posted by cali_@Jun 16 2010, 09:11 AM~17802454
> *nice magazine and jay is one cool homie...had ablast in wisconsin bro....oh yeah damn he works magic with his photo capabilities....   :worship:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


Thanks for the love Cali. In September, Dropfest coverage will be published. The guys here have already completed the layout. I got a quick peek at it and saw some love for StreetStyle in there. Keep a lookout for it. Also, there is a teeny tiny chance that we may be returning to the area for Mexican Fiesta. Details on that are still being hammered out. As soon as we know... we'll let everyone else know.


----------



## streetseen.com

July 2010 issue mailed out to subscribers earlier today. Available in stores, all Rimco Locations, and StreetSeen.com on July 1st.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jun 16 2010, 04:41 PM~17807334
> *July 2010 issue mailed out to subscribers earlier today. Available in stores, all Rimco Locations, and StreetSeen.com on July 1st.
> *


----------



## slo

HYPNOTIZED CC supports Jay



-Joe


----------



## streetseen.com

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 16 2010, 08:45 PM~17808635
> *HYPNOTIZED CC  supports Jay
> -Joe
> *


Thanks for the support guys. StreetSeen supports Hypnotized CC!


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 16 2010, 08:48 PM~17808678
> *he should do some articles on shops.. ill like to read that
> *


----------



## streetseen.com

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 16 2010, 08:48 PM~17808678
> *he should do some articles on shops.. ill like to read that
> *


Tech article or Shop feature?


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jun 16 2010, 09:43 PM~17809182
> *Tech article or Shop feature?
> *


shop feature..from how it started to all they do


----------



## streetseen.com

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 16 2010, 09:52 PM~17809292
> *shop feature..from how it started to all they do
> *


It's already in the works.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jun 16 2010, 09:43 PM~17809182
> *Tech article or Shop feature?
> *


both .... it wouldn't hurt


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 16 2010, 09:53 PM~17809323
> *both .... it wouldn't hurt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetseen.com

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 16 2010, 09:53 PM~17809323
> *both .... it wouldn't hurt
> *


Working on a tech article will be a little more time consuming. We're trying to work on that, but no definite plans on when have been set just yet.


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Jun 15 2010, 09:25 AM~17791640
> *ORALE JAY! STREET SEEN IS THE ONLY PUBLICATION HOLDING IT DOWN IN THE SOUTH AND EXPANDING BY THE DAY. NO ONE ELSE IS COVERING THE MOVEMENT IN TEXAS, FROM THE PARKING LOT SHOWS TO ARENAS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ​*​


----------



## cali

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jun 16 2010, 08:15 AM~17802479
> *Thanks for the love Cali. In September, Dropfest coverage will be published. The guys here have already completed the layout. I got a quick peek at it and saw some love for StreetStyle in there. Keep a lookout for it. Also, there is a teeny tiny chance that we may be returning to the area for Mexican Fiesta. Details on that are still being hammered out. As soon as we know... we'll let everyone else know.
> *


thanks brother.....and hopefully get to see you at fiesta.....cant wait for the sept issue to come out.....STREETSEEN MAGAZINE :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## streetseen.com

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 16 2010, 11:06 PM~17810059
> *ORALE JAY! STREET SEEN IS THE ONLY PUBLICATION HOLDING IT DOWN IN THE SOUTH AND EXPANDING BY THE DAY. NO ONE ELSE IS COVERING THE MOVEMENT IN TEXAS, FROM THE PARKING LOT SHOWS TO ARENAS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for the kind words Hugo. Latin Kustoms holds it down in the south as well.


----------



## streetseen.com

See everyone out there!


----------



## REAL4LIFECC

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jun 16 2010, 08:57 PM~17809381
> *Working on a tech article will be a little more time consuming. We're trying to work on that, but no definite plans on when have been set just yet.
> *


hire someone for those extra things, because i caould easily see how reasearchnig and all that can become time consuming, and it would not be much fun to just copy and paste an already existing publication.

Mostly ppl just want to see their cars and selves allong with the models in the magazine.


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jun 16 2010, 08:06 AM~17802427
> *Thanks for the love Zeus. Got one of your boys spittin' seeds in the upcoming book.
> *


I may be me... lol.... Im gonna have to cop me a copy... 





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## streetseen.com

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jun 21 2010, 04:09 PM~17846678
> *I may be me... lol.... Im gonna have to cop me a copy...
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> *


Torres Empire will have them at the beginning of July


----------



## streetseen.com

Heading to Marshall, TX this weekend. Hope to see many of you out there.


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jun 21 2010, 03:16 PM~17846751
> *Torres Empire will have them at the beginning of July
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## streetseen.com

LIL added a StreetSeen Magazine section to their girls page. Check it out here: http://www.layitlow.com/girls_streetseen_1.shtml


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jun 16 2010, 09:57 PM~17809381
> *Working on a tech article will be a little more time consuming. We're trying to work on that, but no definite plans on when have been set just yet.
> *


----------



## REAL4LIFECC

VEGAS HAS A NICE LINE UP OF RIDES TO SHOOT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetseen.com

> _Originally posted by REAL4LIFECC_@Jun 23 2010, 12:56 PM~17865890
> *VEGAS HAS A NICE LINE UP OF RIDES TO SHOOT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


We're in Vegas every year for SEMA... Unless you guys have something going on this year


----------



## streetseen.com

<a href=\'http://www.streetseen.com/subscribe.htm?=layitlow\' target=\'_blank\'>Subscribe Today!</a>


----------



## HMART1970

BUMP FOR STREETSEEN!


----------



## streetseen.com

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 24 2010, 08:00 PM~17879094
> *BUMP FOR STREETSEEN!
> *


Thanks for the love Hugo.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 24 2010, 08:00 PM~17879094
> *BUMP FOR STREETSEEN!
> *


:scrutinize: no need for bumps its already on top.
were you doing bumps when this was posted?


----------



## streetseen.com

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 25 2010, 03:20 PM~17886703
> *:scrutinize: no need for bumps its already on top.
> were you doing bumps when this was posted?
> *


Hahaha come now... Hugo is just showing love lol.

Bump for Hugito and Latin Kustoms!


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jun 25 2010, 10:02 PM~17889312
> *Hahaha come now... Hugo is just showing love lol.
> 
> Bump for Hugito and Latin Kustoms!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## streetseen.com

Some fun this past weekend at Slammdown 10 in Marshall, TX


----------



## sic713

fkin funny


----------



## streetseen.com

Headed to Texas Made this weekend.


----------



## streetseen.com

Tell everyone you know... The show is this weekend!


----------



## streetseen.com

Some more fun this past weekend at Texas Made 2010


----------



## FPEREZII

I haven't got my new issue yet Jay. :dunno:


----------



## streetseen.com

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 15 2010, 08:00 PM~18057031
> *I haven't got my new issue yet Jay. :dunno:
> *


I've had a few people tell me that. I don't know what the damn deal is. The latest issue is the one with the Beast. They wen't out a month ago. Do you have that one? If not hit me up later and I'll make sure we get the problem solved.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Hey STREET SEEN!!

Here are 2 things that we are going to raffle at our show on August 14th. Thanks to our sponsors Don Q Rum & Shiner Bock Beer!!!!!! Perfect for the garage, game room etc

*First Don Q has hooked us up with this Don Q illuminated sign!!!!*










*And Shiner Bock has hooked us up with this neon sign!!!!*










*
We got a lot more to raffle. We will keep you posted on what else will be up!!!!*


----------



## streetseen.com

Who's photographing the event for you?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jul 27 2010, 08:13 PM~18158983
> *Who's photographing the event for you?
> *



BigMandoaz.com :biggrin:


----------



## streetseen.com

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 27 2010, 10:43 PM~18159329
> *BigMandoaz.com :biggrin:
> *


Get some images in raw. Send it with a write up and captions of plenty of people. We might be able to use it.


----------



## streetseen.com

Longview for Tiempos Locos on Saturday / Waco for Passionate Rides on Sunday... long weekend and many miles ahead of us!


----------



## ART LOKS

JUST PASSIN THRU  

ONE LOVE! :biggrin: 

ART LOK$ :wow:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

Do u have anybody in Waco or Temple area selling streetseen?


----------



## streetseen.com

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Aug 10 2010, 03:44 PM~18276307
> *Do u have anybody in Waco or Temple area selling streetseen?
> *


We will be selling them at the car show. Interested in selling them? Got a shop?


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Aug 10 2010, 02:03 PM~18276452
> *We will be selling them at the car show. Interested in selling them? Got a shop?
> *


naw I was just trying to buy the issues, but Ill subscribe online


----------



## streetseen.com

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Aug 11 2010, 09:48 AM~18283335
> *naw I was just trying to buy the issues, but Ill subscribe online
> *


Wait to subscribe at the show. Every subscription gets a free magazine.


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Aug 11 2010, 07:59 AM~18283383
> *Wait to subscribe at the show. Every subscription gets a free magazine.
> *


 will do it thanks


----------



## oscarthagrouch003

i didnt get 2 at the show  but i still got them off line!!~ o and whats up everyone? saludos a Jay~


----------



## streetseen.com

> _Originally posted by oscarthagrouch003_@Aug 12 2010, 09:14 PM~18296855
> *i didnt get 2 at the show  but i still got them off line!!~ o and whats up everyone? saludos a Jay~
> *


Yeah, you only get the deal if you buy at the shows.


----------



## BIGDADDY75

ARE U ALL GOING TO SCREW TWOTHOUSANDTEN IN AUSTIN 9/19/10? LOWRIDER STYLE BIKE CLUB-WILSON COUNTY CHAPTER WILL BE THERE! :h5:


----------



## streetseen.com

> _Originally posted by BIGDADDY75_@Aug 15 2010, 02:49 AM~18312125
> *ARE U ALL GOING TO SCREW TWOTHOUSANDTEN IN AUSTIN 9/19/10? LOWRIDER STYLE BIKE CLUB-WILSON COUNTY CHAPTER WILL BE THERE!  :h5:
> *


Don't believe so. We have pending coverage agreements with other shows that weekend.


----------



## streetseen.com

Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## streetseen.com

StreetSeen Magazine September 2010 issue just arrived at our doorstep. Ships to subscribers tomorrow. Available in stores September 1st and at La Compania Car Show on September 4th.


----------



## streetseen.com

Just confirmed... StreetSeen is headed to Michigan!


----------



## StreetStyleChicago




----------



## KEEKA

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Aug 17 2010, 01:34 AM~18329546
> *Just confirmed... StreetSeen is headed to Michigan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## streetseen.com

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Jul 27 2010, 10:33 PM~18159214
> *WELL IT'S OFFICIAL WE'LL BE HAVING OUR 2ND ANNUAL JULIAN'S CUSTOMS HALLOWEEN BASH THIS YEAR IT WILL BE WITH THE HELP FROM THE CLUB SO IT SHOULD BE A GREAT TURN OUT JUST LIKE LAST YEAR WE'LL HAVE MORE INFO SOON
> *












STREETSEEN MAGAZINE WILL BE IN OKLAHOMA CITY ON OCTOBER 30TH!


----------



## streetseen.com

Coverage from
Torres San Bernardino Show
Texas Heatwave San Antonio
Dropfest Kaukauna, WI
Slammdown Marshall, TX


----------



## streetseen.com

Just added to our Calendar:


----------



## streetseen.com

Just Announced: StreetSeen Nov. 2010 Issue - Texas Showdown, Low 4 Life Michigan, Angelitos LaMesa, & Torres Dallas coverage


----------



## streetseen.com




----------



## LIL PHX




----------



## low4life.toyo

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Aug 16 2010, 10:34 PM~18329546
> *Just confirmed... StreetSeen is headed to Michigan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


See to it that you have a great time in Michigan :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## streetseen.com

> _Originally posted by low4life.toyo_@Sep 9 2010, 05:23 AM~18522683
> *See to it that you have a great time in Michigan :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


We're definitely planning on it!


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE

wish you guys would do more out here in vegas.....lowrider magazine fucking sucks....also id like to see your magazine how can i become a dist


----------



## REAL4LIFECC

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Sep 10 2010, 10:50 PM~18538465
> *wish you guys would do more out here in vegas.....lowrider magazine fucking sucks....also id like to SELL your magazine how can i become a dist
> *


WE'LL HAVE TO PARTNER UP ON A NICE SHOW WITH THEM MAYBE IF THEY'RE OPEN FOR THAT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Taste of True

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Aug 28 2010, 08:42 AM~18426706
> *Just added to our Calendar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Already!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetseen.com

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Sep 10 2010, 11:50 PM~18538465
> *wish you guys would do more out here in vegas.....lowrider magazine fucking sucks....also id like to see your magazine how can i become a dist
> *


We're in Vegas every November for SEMA. Love to head out there for other evente as well. Let's see what's going down and go from there.

You can order a box of magazines at wholesale at http://www.streetseen.com/subscribe.htm

Scroll down to the bottom of that page.


----------



## streetseen.com

> _Originally posted by REAL4LIFECC_@Sep 11 2010, 10:40 PM~18544292
> *WE'LL HAVE TO PARTNER UP ON A NICE SHOW WITH THEM MAYBE IF THEY'RE OPEN FOR THAT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


We definitely are.


----------



## REAL4LIFECC

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Sep 12 2010, 07:19 AM~18546044
> *We definitely are.
> *


THANKS FOR THE REPLYING TO US. OUR CAR CLUB IS HOSTING A BBQ ON OCT 31 2010 THE SUNDAY BEFORE SEMA STARTS. LET ME KNOW IF YOU'LL BE OUT HERE ON THAT DAY SO WE CAN PUT SOMETHING TOGETHER. WE'RE DOING FLIERS AT THE SUPER SHOW AND LOCAL PROMOTIONS ALSO AND WOULD LOVE TO HAVE YOU GUYS INVOLVED IN OUT LOCAL SCENE HERE IN VEGAS.


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE

> _Originally posted by REAL4LIFECC_@Sep 12 2010, 12:58 PM~18547622
> *THANKS FOR THE REPLYING TO US. OUR CAR CLUB IS HOSTING A BBQ ON OCT 31 2010 THE SUNDAY BEFORE SEMA STARTS. LET ME KNOW IF YOU'LL BE OUT HERE ON THAT DAY SO WE CAN PUT SOMETHING TOGETHER. WE'RE DOING FLIERS AT THE SUPER SHOW AND LOCAL PROMOTIONS ALSO AND WOULD LOVE TO HAVE YOU GUYS INVOLVED IN OUT LOCAL SCENE HERE IN VEGAS.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave: *What's good Jay!*


----------



## streetseen.com

> _Originally posted by REAL4LIFECC_@Sep 12 2010, 01:58 PM~18547622
> *THANKS FOR THE REPLYING TO US. OUR CAR CLUB IS HOSTING A BBQ ON OCT 31 2010 THE SUNDAY BEFORE SEMA STARTS. LET ME KNOW IF YOU'LL BE OUT HERE ON THAT DAY SO WE CAN PUT SOMETHING TOGETHER. WE'RE DOING FLIERS AT THE SUPER SHOW AND LOCAL PROMOTIONS ALSO AND WOULD LOVE TO HAVE YOU GUYS INVOLVED IN OUT LOCAL SCENE HERE IN VEGAS.
> *


Unfortunately we're flying in the Monday after... We're traveling with Jon Chuck, the main figure for the WEGO tour.... Let's set up some time to meet on Monday about future dates... we're flying in early to get things together for SEMA on Tuesday and to have a little leisure time before our grind. PM me your contact info and we'll go from there.


----------



## streetseen.com

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 13 2010, 01:57 AM~18552726
> *:wave: What's good Jay!
> *


Dead tired, but still looking forward to Michigan this weekend.


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Aug 28 2010, 08:30 AM~18426867
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



We will be playing the game inside the building at LOS CAMINOS RESTAURANT on the opposite site of the building! with A\C a bar and several pool tables![/b]


----------



## REAL4LIFECC

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Sep 13 2010, 12:31 PM~18555151
> *Unfortunately we're flying in the Monday after... We're traveling with Jon Chuck, the main figure for the WEGO tour.... Let's set up some time to meet on Monday about future dates... we're flying in early to get things together for SEMA on Tuesday and to have a little leisure time before our grind. PM me your contact info and we'll go from there.
> *


OH OK, NOT A PROBLEM AT ALL. I'LL PM MY INFO AND WILL BE AT SEMA ALL THAT WEEK. MAYBE I'LL RUN ACROSS YOU THERE ALSO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smooth designs

jay it was nice meeting with you here in the d! at the LOW 4 LIFE car show.. have a safe trip home


----------



## streetseen.com

> _Originally posted by smooth designs_@Sep 19 2010, 09:02 PM~18606483
> *jay it was nice meeting with you here in the d! at the LOW 4 LIFE car show.. have  a safe trip home
> *


Thanks for the love amigo. We're back in Houston... got here at 10 pm our time. I just had to watch the Texans game that I recorded before connecting to the world again.


----------



## KEEKA

JAY IT WAS A PLEASURE MEETING YOU & LILY GLAD YOUS MADE THE TRIP OUT AND GOT TO HANG OUT WITH US. YES UNTIL NEXT TIME SOONER THEN WE ALL THINK!! AGAIN THANKS AND WAS REALY NICE MEETING YOUS! :biggrin:


----------



## smooth designs

thats cool! did you and lily found a white castle to eat..i know she was craving a castle!! :drama: :rofl:


----------



## streetseen.com

> _Originally posted by smooth designs_@Sep 21 2010, 04:56 PM~18624155
> *thats cool! did you and lily found a white castle to eat..i know she was craving a castle!! :drama:  :rofl:
> *


We ate Tony's for lunch on Monday with plans of at least tasting White Castle when we got into Detroit, but the plan failed miserably. Tony's gave us both pot bellies and kept us full til this morning. No White Castle this time around


----------



## smooth designs

lol! tony is a good place to eat. i go there once a year . well next time hope u get a chance to hit the castle. hopefully you took the pic of he white castle car at the show! :roflmao:


----------



## streetseen.com

> _Originally posted by smooth designs_@Sep 21 2010, 06:11 PM~18624877
> *hopefully you took the pic of he white castle car at the show! :roflmao:
> *


Yeah that's about as close as we got the whole trip.


----------



## slo




----------



## DJLATIN

ttt


----------



## Alex U Faka

TTT


----------



## streetseen.com

Thanks for the love guys, but we're already pinned at the top of the page lol!


----------



## streetseen.com

Order online starting November 1st at <a href=\'http://www.streetseen.com/subscribe.htm\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.streetseen.com/subscribe.htm</a>


----------



## streetseen.com

We interrupt your regularly scheduled program to bring youn this important message from Lilly Doll:


----------



## queenjessica

:cheesy:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Oct 24 2010, 10:29 PM~18899252
> *Order online starting November 1st at <a href=\'http://www.streetseen.com/subscribe.htm\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.streetseen.com/subscribe.htm</a>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bump for a good mag. !!  R u gona have any calendars @ the magnificos show ?


----------



## streetseen.com

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Nov 22 2010, 11:48 AM~19132077
> *Bump for a good mag. !!   R u gona have any calendars @ the magnificos show ?
> *


Thanks for the love. Nah... we've avoided doing calendars. Maybe one day we'll do some.


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Nov 22 2010, 02:26 PM~19134095
> *Thanks for the love. Nah... we've avoided doing calendars. Maybe one day we'll do some.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## streetseen.com

Attention Show Promoters.... It's that time of year again. StreetSeen Magazine is beginning to compile its 2011 Tour Schedule. We're happy to announce that again this year we will be returning with the Texas Heatwave Tour at all of its 6 stops in 2011. We will also be fixture on the WEGO Tour again at several of its stops in Texas, Oklahoma, and other states.

This year, we will be putting emphasis on out of state shows. As we continue to expand our brand, out of state shows will continue to be an increasing necessity for us.

Plans include a return to Wisconsin and Michigan in 2011 to follow up with our success in those areas and continue to show love to the Midwest.

We are also looking at hitting up new areas that we have yet to visit.

If you're hosting an event, please do not delay. Dates always seem to book quickly, so getting yours in early is key. If you know of any areas having events and looking for Magazine coverage, please have the promoters get with us. Please send your show dates to [email protected] or call us at 713-465-9599.

2011 will be the biggest year ever for StreetSeen Magazine. Just 3 months away 'til the beginning of the 2011 Car Show Season!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jun 30 2010, 01:39 PM~17928017
> *Some fun this past weekend at Slammdown 10 in Marshall, TX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now thats some funny chit right there :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Nov 16 2010, 10:08 AM~19081750
> *We interrupt your regularly scheduled program to bring youn this important message from Lilly Doll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

ttt


----------



## streetseen.com

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Dec 20 2010, 10:12 AM~19374035
> *ttt
> *


TTT for Krazy Toyz


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Dec 14 2010, 03:41 PM~19325825
> *Attention Show Promoters.... It's that time of year again. StreetSeen Magazine is beginning to compile its 2011 Tour Schedule. We're happy to announce that again this year we will be returning with the Texas Heatwave Tour at all of its 6 stops in 2011. We will also be fixture on the WEGO Tour again at several of its stops in Texas, Oklahoma, and other states.
> 
> This year, we will be putting emphasis on out of state shows. As we continue to expand our brand, out of state shows will continue to be an increasing necessity for us.
> 
> Plans include a return to Wisconsin and Michigan in 2011 to follow up with our success in those areas and continue to show love to the Midwest.
> 
> We are also looking at hitting up new areas that we have yet to visit.
> 
> If you're hosting an event, please do not delay. Dates always seem to book quickly, so getting yours in early is key. If you know of any areas having events and looking for Magazine coverage, please have the promoters get with us. Please send your show dates to [email protected] or call us at 713-465-9599.
> 
> 2011 will be the biggest year ever for StreetSeen Magazine. Just 3 months away 'til the beginning of the 2011 Car Show Season!
> *


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

ttt


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ




----------



## BigCeez

Merry Xmas Familia!


----------



## streetseen.com

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Dec 24 2010, 09:38 AM~19410001
> *Merry Xmas Familia!
> *


Merry Christmas to you too Ceez. Tell the familia we said que pasa.


----------



## streetseen.com

A quick hello from Christina and Stacey at Los Magnificos.


----------



## BigCeez

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Dec 24 2010, 08:39 AM~19410007
> *Merry Christmas to you too Ceez. Tell the familia we said que pasa.
> *



Will do..same to you and yours homie.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Dec 24 2010, 11:06 AM~19411189
> *A quick hello from Christina and Stacey at Los Magnificos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

Merry Christmas


----------



## tafoya78

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Dec 24 2010, 12:06 PM~19411189
> *A quick hello from Christina and Stacey at Los Magnificos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

ttt


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Dec 14 2010, 04:41 PM~19325825
> *Attention Show Promoters.... It's that time of year again. StreetSeen Magazine is beginning to compile its 2011 Tour Schedule. We're happy to announce that again this year we will be returning with the Texas Heatwave Tour at all of its 6 stops in 2011. We will also be fixture on the WEGO Tour again at several of its stops in Texas, Oklahoma, and other states.
> 
> This year, we will be putting emphasis on out of state shows. As we continue to expand our brand, out of state shows will continue to be an increasing necessity for us.
> 
> Plans include a return to Wisconsin and Michigan in 2011 to follow up with our success in those areas and continue to show love to the Midwest.
> 
> We are also looking at hitting up new areas that we have yet to visit.
> 
> If you're hosting an event, please do not delay. Dates always seem to book quickly, so getting yours in early is key. If you know of any areas having events and looking for Magazine coverage, please have the promoters get with us. Please send your show dates to [email protected] or call us at 713-465-9599.
> 
> 2011 will be the biggest year ever for StreetSeen Magazine. Just 3 months away 'til the beginning of the 2011 Car Show Season!
> *


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

ttt


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

ttt


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

ttt


----------



## streetseen.com

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 11 2011, 05:36 AM~19564092
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mando... what do you guys have popping during the year?


----------



## streetseen.com

*Here's the current show schedule for StreetSeen Magazine's coverage for 2011. Promoters, please feel free to send your dates to [email protected]. Red listings indicate pending dates or details. All dates are subject to change.



• 01/23/11 DRAG'N DOWN YOUR BLOCK - Pearsall, TX

• 03/05/11 - 03/06/11 SPRING BREAK JAM - South Padre Island, TX

• 03/27/11 FREE4ALL - Houston, TX
• 04/02/11 LAKEFRONT TOUR - Lake Charles, LA

• 04/03/11 WEGO 2011 KICKOFF PICNIC - Von Ormy, TX

• 04/10/11 LATIN KUSTOMS CAR SHOW - Pasadena, TX

• 05/07/11 - 05/08/11 EL VAGO CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW - Greeley, CO

• 05/22/11 ILLEGAL TOYS CAR SHOW - Oklahoma City, OK

• 05/28/11 - 05/29/11 HEATWAVE SAN ANTONIO - San Antonio, TX

• 06/05/11 INDEPENDENT CAR CLUB CAR SHOW - Chicago, IL

• 06/18/11 - 06/19/11 TEXAS SHOWDOWN - Houston, TX

• 07/02/11 SLAMMDOWN 11 - Marshall, TX

• 07/09/11 - 07/10/11 TEXAS MADE CUSTOM TRUCK & CAR SHOW - New Caney, TX

• 07/22/11 - 07/24/11 TEXAS HEATWAVE - Austin, TX

• 07/30/11 OUTTA CONTROL CAR SHOW - Saginaw, MI

• 07/31/11 TORRES EMPIRE LA - Los Angeles, CA

• 08/14/11 DROPFEST - Kaukauna, WI

• 08/27/11 MEXICAN FIESTA - Milwaukee, WI

• 09/11/11 SIGNATURE CAR SHOW - Tulsa, OK

• 09/2011 LOS MAGNIFICOS INDIANA - Indianapolis, Indiana

• 09/25/11 TORRES EMPIRE WOODLAND - Woodland, CA

• 10/07/11 - 10/09/11 HEATWAVE CORPUS CHRISTI - Corpus Christi, TX

• 10/15/11 JULIANS CUSTOMS CAR SHOW - Oklahoma City, OK

• 11/2011 LOS MAGNIFICOS - Houston, TX



This list has been updated. More dates will be added soon. Please be sure to check StreetSeen.com for all of the latest show date info.*


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jan 12 2011, 02:39 PM~19576616
> *Here's the current show schedule for StreetSeen Magazine's coverage for 2011. Promoters, please feel free to send your dates to [email protected]. Red listings indicate pending dates or details. All dates are subject to change.
> 
> 
> 
> • 01/23/11 DRAG'N DOWN YOUR BLOCK - Pearsall, TX
> 
> • 03/05/11 - 03/06/11 SPRING BREAK JAM - South Padre Island, TX
> 
> • 04/2011 HEATWAVE SAN ANTONIO - San Antonio, TX
> 
> • 03/27/11 FREE4ALL - Houston, TX
> 
> • 04/10/11 LATIN KUSTOMS CAR SHOW - Pasadena, TX
> 
> • 05/15/11 ILLEGAL TOYS CAR SHOW - Oklahoma City, OK
> 
> • 06/18/11 - 06/19/11 TEXAS SHOWDOWN - Houston, TX
> 
> • 07/02/11 SLAMMDOWN 11 - Marshall, TX
> 
> • 07/09/11 - 07/10/11 TEXAS MADE CUSTOM TRUCK & CAR SHOW - New Caney, TX
> 
> • 07/22/11 - 07/24/11 TEXAS HEATWAVE - Austin, TX
> 
> • 07/30/11 - 07/31/11 OUTTA CONTROL CAR SHOW - Saginaw, MI
> 
> • 08/14/11 TORRES EMPIRE CAR SHOW - Mesquite, TX
> 
> • 08/27/11 MEXICAN FIESTA - Milwaukee, WI
> 
> • 09/2011 LOS MAGNIFICOS INDIANA - Indianapolis, Indiana
> 
> • 10/07/11 - 10/09/11 HEATWAVE CORPUS CHRISTI - Corpus Christi, TX
> 
> • 11/2011 LOS MAGNIFICOS - Houston, TX
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very early list. More dates will be added soon. Please be sure to check StreetSeen.com for all of the latest show date info.
> *


----------



## Guest

mac10 passin thru


----------



## Anson72




----------



## BigCeez

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jan 12 2011, 03:39 PM~19576616
> *Here's the current show schedule for StreetSeen Magazine's coverage for 2011. Promoters, please feel free to send your dates to [email protected]. Red listings indicate pending dates or details. All dates are subject to change.
> 
> 
> 
> • 01/23/11 DRAG'N DOWN YOUR BLOCK - Pearsall, TX
> 
> • 03/05/11 - 03/06/11 SPRING BREAK JAM - South Padre Island, TX
> 
> • 04/2011 HEATWAVE SAN ANTONIO - San Antonio, TX
> 
> • 03/27/11 FREE4ALL - Houston, TX
> 
> • 04/10/11 LATIN KUSTOMS CAR SHOW - Pasadena, TX
> 
> • 05/07/11 - 05/08/11 CLA CAR SHOW - Denver, CO
> 
> • 05/15/11 ILLEGAL TOYS CAR SHOW - Oklahoma City, OK
> 
> • 06/18/11 - 06/19/11 TEXAS SHOWDOWN - Houston, TX
> 
> • 07/02/11 SLAMMDOWN 11 - Marshall, TX
> 
> • 07/09/11 - 07/10/11 TEXAS MADE CUSTOM TRUCK & CAR SHOW - New Caney, TX
> 
> • 07/22/11 - 07/24/11 TEXAS HEATWAVE - Austin, TX
> 
> • 07/30/11 - 07/31/11 OUTTA CONTROL CAR SHOW - Saginaw, MI
> 
> • 08/14/11 TORRES EMPIRE CAR SHOW - Mesquite, TX
> 
> • 08/27/11 MEXICAN FIESTA - Milwaukee, WI
> 
> • 09/11/11 SIGNATURE CAR SHOW - Tulsa, OK
> 
> • 09/2011 LOS MAGNIFICOS INDIANA - Indianapolis, Indiana
> 
> • 10/07/11 - 10/09/11 HEATWAVE CORPUS CHRISTI - Corpus Christi, TX
> 
> • 11/2011 LOS MAGNIFICOS - Houston, TX
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very early list. More dates will be added soon. Please be sure to check StreetSeen.com for all of the latest show date info.
> *



Be good to see you guys out in Denver! 

I will try and coordinate my San Antonio trip around the show in April


----------



## streetseen.com

As soon as we get an exact date Ceez, we'll update that list.


----------



## htown majestic

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jan 17 2011, 09:43 PM~19625718
> *As soon as we get an exact date Ceez, we'll update that list.
> *


i'm going to phoenix in may for magazine show. you guys welcome to come. i can set u up with my club members from phoenix majestics and glendale majestics


----------



## streetseen.com

> _Originally posted by htown majestic_@Jan 18 2011, 12:41 AM~19626451
> *i'm going to phoenix in may for magazine show. you guys welcome to come. i can set u up with my club members from phoenix majestics and glendale majestics
> *


For what show bro?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

*Biggest Show to hit Southern Arizona! UNITED DREAMS C.C. Yuma doing it big this year!!!! *

















*EVENT COVERED BY LOWRIDER MAGAZINE* _FLYERS BY BIGMANDOAZ.COM_


Clubs attending as of today!!!! 

Identity cc-Phx, Az
Rollerz Only cc- Imperial Valley, ca
Del Valle cc- Imperial Valley, ca
New Image cc-Phx, Az
Brown Society cc-Casa Grande, Az
Phoenix Riderz cc- Phx, Az
Desert Dreams cc- Blythe, Ca
Nokturnal cc-Yuma, Az
Rollerz Only cc-Cochella, Ca...
La Gente cc-Imperial Valley, Ca
La Raza cc- Yuma, Az
Mi Vida cc-Yuma, Az
GoodTimes cc-IE chapter, Rialto,Ca 
City Cruisers cc-Blythe, ca
Street Kings/queens cc Cochellla, Ca
Good Times cc- Yuma, AZ
Good Times cc- San Diego, Ca
Rollerz Only cc-Yuma, Az
Phoenix cc-Phx, Az
Rollerz Only cc-Phx, Az
Vegas Most Wanted cc-Las Vegas, Nv
Society cc-Mesa, Az
Spirit cc-Phx, Az
Uniques cc-Yuma, Az
Realistics cc -SanLuis, Mex


UNITED DREAMS WILL BE AT THE IDENTITY CC ANNIVERSARY @ ENCANTO PARK. IF YOU WANT TO PRE-REG FOR THE SHOW YOU CAN CAN DO IT FEB 5TH AT ENCANTO!


----------



## streetseen.com

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 18 2011, 07:13 PM~19632458
> *Biggest Show to hit Southern Arizona! UNITED DREAMS C.C. Yuma doing it big this year!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVENT COVERED BY LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FLYERS BY BIGMANDOAZ.COM
> Clubs attending as of today!!!!
> 
> Identity cc-Phx, Az
> Rollerz Only cc- Imperial Valley, ca
> Del Valle cc- Imperial Valley, ca
> New Image cc-Phx, Az
> Brown Society cc-Casa Grande, Az
> Phoenix Riderz cc- Phx, Az
> Desert Dreams cc- Blythe, Ca
> Nokturnal cc-Yuma, Az
> Rollerz Only cc-Cochella, Ca...
> La Gente cc-Imperial Valley, Ca
> La Raza cc- Yuma, Az
> Mi Vida cc-Yuma, Az
> GoodTimes cc-IE chapter, Rialto,Ca
> City Cruisers cc-Blythe, ca
> Street Kings/queens cc Cochellla, Ca
> Good Times cc- Yuma, AZ
> Good Times cc- San Diego, Ca
> Rollerz Only cc-Yuma, Az
> Phoenix cc-Phx, Az
> Rollerz Only cc-Phx, Az
> Vegas Most Wanted cc-Las Vegas, Nv
> Society cc-Mesa, Az
> Spirit cc-Phx, Az
> Uniques cc-Yuma, Az
> Realistics cc -SanLuis, Mex
> UNITED DREAMS WILL BE AT THE IDENTITY CC ANNIVERSARY @ ENCANTO PARK. IF YOU WANT TO PRE-REG FOR THE SHOW YOU CAN CAN DO IT FEB 5TH AT ENCANTO!
> *


You guys got something else going down later in the season?


----------



## htown majestic

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jan 17 2011, 10:54 PM~19626590
> *For what show bro?
> *


lowrider magazine :biggrin:


----------



## Majestic Nice

> _Originally posted by htown majestic_@Jan 20 2011, 08:58 PM~19653264
> *lowrider magazine  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetseen.com

*Subscribe today!*


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jan 22 2011, 03:29 PM~19668245
> *Subscribe today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MCBENERONE

NEXT HEEL'S & WHEEL'S SHOW WILL BE IN LATE MARCH EARLY APRIL


----------



## streetseen.com

> _Originally posted by MCBENERONE_@Jan 24 2011, 10:35 PM~19687693
> *NEXT HEEL'S & WHEEL'S SHOW WILL BE IN LATE MARCH EARLY APRIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This your event amigo?


----------



## LIKE A PIMP




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ




----------



## Cut N 3's




----------



## Majestic Nice

:wow:


----------



## fesboogie

Seen one of your magazines that my homie had... looked good keep doin yo thang!!!


----------



## streetseen.com

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 29 2011, 04:17 PM~19731091
> *Seen one of your magazines that my homie had... looked good keep doin yo thang!!!
> *


Thanks for the love bro... We're planning on heading to Colorado this car show season. We'll keep you up to date.


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jan 29 2011, 04:14 PM~19731435
> *Thanks for the love bro... We're planning on heading to Colorado this car show season. We'll keep you up to date.
> *


----------



## unity_mike

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jan 12 2011, 02:39 PM~19576616
> *Here's the current show schedule for StreetSeen Magazine's coverage for 2011. Promoters, please feel free to send your dates to [email protected]. Red listings indicate pending dates or details. All dates are subject to change.
> 
> 
> 
> • 01/23/11 DRAG'N DOWN YOUR BLOCK - Pearsall, TX
> 
> • 03/05/11 - 03/06/11 SPRING BREAK JAM - South Padre Island, TX
> 
> • 04/2011 HEATWAVE SAN ANTONIO - San Antonio, TX
> 
> • 03/27/11 FREE4ALL - Houston, TX
> 
> • 04/10/11 LATIN KUSTOMS CAR SHOW - Pasadena, TX
> 
> • 05/07/11 - 05/08/11 CLA CAR SHOW - Denver, CO
> 
> • 05/15/11 ILLEGAL TOYS CAR SHOW - Oklahoma City, OK
> 
> • 06/05/11 INDEPENDENT CAR CLUB CAR SHOW - Chicago, IL
> 
> • 06/18/11 - 06/19/11 TEXAS SHOWDOWN - Houston, TX
> 
> • 07/02/11 SLAMMDOWN 11 - Marshall, TX
> 
> • 07/09/11 - 07/10/11 TEXAS MADE CUSTOM TRUCK & CAR SHOW - New Caney, TX
> 
> • 07/22/11 - 07/24/11 TEXAS HEATWAVE - Austin, TX
> 
> • 07/30/11 OUTTA CONTROL CAR SHOW - Saginaw, MI
> 
> • 07/31/11 TORRES EMPIRE LA - Los Angeles, CA
> 
> • 08/14/11 TORRES EMPIRE CAR SHOW - Mesquite, TX
> 
> • 08/27/11 MEXICAN FIESTA - Milwaukee, WI
> 
> • 09/11/11 SIGNATURE CAR SHOW - Tulsa, OK
> 
> • 09/2011 LOS MAGNIFICOS INDIANA - Indianapolis, Indiana
> 
> • 09/25/11 TORRES EMPIRE WOODLAND - Woodland, CA
> 
> • 10/07/11 - 10/09/11 HEATWAVE CORPUS CHRISTI - Corpus Christi, TX
> 
> • 11/2011 LOS MAGNIFICOS - Houston, TX
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very early list. More dates will be added soon. Please be sure to check StreetSeen.com for all of the latest show date info.
> *


----------



## streetseen.com

*We welcome Julian's Customs to the StreetSeen Magazine family*


----------



## streetseen.com

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 30 2011, 11:33 AM~19736312
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Get at us Mike... send a PM...


----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

ttt


----------



## BigCeez

You guys are invited!!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

ttt


----------



## mrouija

Just found out that StreetSeen will be featuring the winning car in the Stock To Stun build-off competition. 

Also, created the first builder's page (the other 4 are in the works)
Stock2Stun - Kandy Shop Customz


----------



## Caspy




----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 18 2011, 10:16 PM~19906760
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy

Reppin' Empire HEAVY on that StreetSeen   


























My boy Marc








   
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dee.allen93caddy

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 22 2011, 10:53 PM~19938407
> *Reppin' Empire HEAVY on that StreetSeen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My boy Marc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


shit clean as hell :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetseen.com




----------



## OH MY GOD 86

Got mine yesterday !! :cheesy:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

This is more like it :biggrin:


----------



## streetseen.com

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Mar 1 2011, 02:39 PM~19989224
> *This is more like it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for the love amigo.


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Mar 1 2011, 03:58 PM~19990873
> *Thanks for the love amigo.
> *


----------



## H-town Flip




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ




----------



## mrouija




----------



## mrouija




----------



## BigCeez

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 22 2011, 11:53 PM~19938407
> *Reppin' Empire HEAVY on that StreetSeen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My boy Marc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Majestic Nice

:wow:


----------



## streetseen.com

> _Originally posted by Majestic Nice_@Mar 12 2011, 05:43 PM~20076308
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


What's the word amigo? We never heard back from you...


----------



## Majestic Nice

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Mar 12 2011, 06:00 PM~20076368
> *What's the word amigo? We never heard back from you...
> *


tryin to work somethin out right now for you with the homies.


----------



## REAL4LIFECC

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 22 2011, 11:53 PM~19938407
> *Reppin' Empire HEAVY on that StreetSeen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My boy Marc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SUPER CLEAN RIDE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCETAH

SALT LAKE UTAH


----------



## H-town Flip




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

ttt


----------



## lucky23




----------



## REAL4LIFECC

:nicoderm:


----------



## BigCeez

Portion of the proceeds to go to preciouschild.org

:biggrin:


----------



## streetseen.com

*Here's the current show schedule for StreetSeen Magazine's coverage for 2011. Promoters, please feel free to send your dates to [email protected]. Red listings indicate pending dates or details. All dates are subject to change.



• 01/23/11 DRAG'N DOWN YOUR BLOCK - Pearsall, TX

• 03/05/11 - 03/06/11 SPRING BREAK JAM - South Padre Island, TX

• 03/27/11 FREE4ALL - Houston, TX
• 04/02/11 LAKEFRONT TOUR - Lake Charles, LA

• 04/03/11 WEGO 2011 KICKOFF PICNIC - Von Ormy, TX

• 04/10/11 LATIN KUSTOMS CAR SHOW - Pasadena, TX

• 05/07/11 - 05/08/11 EL VAGO CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW - Greeley, CO

• 05/22/11 ILLEGAL TOYS CAR SHOW - Oklahoma City, OK

• 05/28/11 - 05/29/11 HEATWAVE SAN ANTONIO - San Antonio, TX

• 06/05/11 INDEPENDENT CAR CLUB CAR SHOW - Chicago, IL

• 06/18/11 - 06/19/11 TEXAS SHOWDOWN - Houston, TX

• 06/26/11 LOS MAGNIFICOS - Corpus Christi, TX

• 07/09/11 - 07/10/11 TEXAS MADE CUSTOM TRUCK & CAR SHOW - New Caney, TX

• 07/22/11 - 07/24/11 TEXAS HEATWAVE - Austin, TX

• 07/30/11 OUTTA CONTROL CAR SHOW - Saginaw, MI

• 07/31/11 TORRES EMPIRE LA - Los Angeles, CA

• 08/14/11 DROPFEST - Kaukauna, WI

• 08/21/11 LOS MAGNIFICOS - San Antonio, TX

• 08/27/11 MEXICAN FIESTA - Milwaukee, WI

• 09/03/11 - 09/04/11 BORDER BASH - Mercedes, TX

• 09/11/11 SIGNATURE CAR SHOW - Tulsa, OK

• 09/2011 LOS MAGNIFICOS INDIANA - Indianapolis, Indiana

• 09/25/11 TORRES EMPIRE WOODLAND - Woodland, CA

• 10/07/11 - 10/09/11 HEATWAVE CORPUS CHRISTI - Corpus Christi, TX

• 10/15/11 JULIANS CUSTOMS CAR SHOW - Oklahoma City, OK

• 11/20/11 LOS MAGNIFICOS - Houston, TX



Dates subject to change. Please be sure to check StreetSeen.com for all of the latest show date info.*


----------



## streetseen.com




----------



## mrouija




----------



## BigCeez

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@May 3 2011, 08:41 AM~20474081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy

MAG LOOKS BAD ASS JAY THANKS FOR EVERYTHING THANKS FOR THE LOVE HOMIE SEE YOU SOON [im

















g]


----------



## streetseen.com

Just got in from Denver. Too damn tired to do anything right now lol. I'll post your flyer up mañana...


----------



## Caspy

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@May 9 2011, 10:41 PM~20519776
> *Just got in from Denver. Too damn tired to do anything right now lol. I'll post your flyer up mañana...
> *


YOU'RE THE MAN JAY


----------



## ENOUGH SAID

BUMP FOR STREETSEEN


----------



## GoodTimes317

Didnt know they would be coming to indy.. Looking forward to this!


----------



## lucky23




----------



## streetseen.com

1986Oscar said:


> Didnt know they would be coming to indy.. Looking forward to this!


That looks like it won't be happening this year, but if there is something going down there, please be sure to let us know!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID

*BUMP FOR STREETSEEN*


----------



## GoodTimes317

streetseen.com said:


> That looks like it won't be happening this year, but if there is something going down there, please be sure to let us know!


This is Indy. Nothing is ever going down. But to let you know. Labor day weekends. Individuals car club is putting a really big cruise and show labor day weekend in Louisville .. big turn out for this show


----------



## ENOUGH SAID

BUMP FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY

streetseen.com said:


>


Whats up Jay?


----------



## streetseen.com

Chillen homie. You holding in down in the STL?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## streetseen.com

Available now! July 2011 issue! 

*Coverage from:*
• Tex Mex 11
• WEGO Picnic 11
• Latin Kustoms 11
• EL Vago Cinco De Mayo - Greeley, CO

*Click on the magazine to order your copy today!

*


----------



## Caspy

ttt for streetseen whats up Jay


----------



## rgarcia15928




----------



## STLPINKCUTTY

rgarcia15928 said:


>


 Whats up Jay?I just wanted to let u know ,my "pink cutty" got stolen Sunday homie... :-(


----------



## streetseen.com

STLPINKCUTTY said:


> Whats up Jay?I just wanted to let u know ,my "pink cutty" got stolen Sunday homie... :-(


Wow that sucks... any leads?


----------



## Caspy

Illegal Toys passing through Q-vo Jay


----------



## davidj926

To
The
Top


----------



## streetseen.com

davidj926 said:


> To
> The
> Top


Thanks for the love amigos!


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## iRepNewMex




----------



## ENOUGH SAID

PICK UP UR COPY OF STREETSEEN MAGAZINE NOW AVAILABLE TODAY


----------



## GoodTimes317

GT UP PIMP


----------



## 713BIGRICH713




----------



## streetseen.com

*Hypnotized Car Show this weekend...*


----------



## mrboscodelagente




----------



## OKJessie




----------



## Caspy

Bump for Jay


----------



## down79

ENOUGH SAID said:


> PICK UP UR COPY OF STREETSEEN MAGAZINE NOW AVAILABLE TODAY


 Nice


----------



## Junior LOC

What up Jay! Always putting in Work Homie


----------



## streetseen.com

We try amigo!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Bad 64


----------



## streetseen.com

*StreetSeen Magazine goes national! Find StreetSeen Magazine at select Barnes & Noble and Hastings locations throughout the country!*


----------



## streetseen.com




----------



## JLR_405

Bump Bump Bump! Here's to a great carshow season! TTT


----------



## JLR_405

Make sure you pick up the New Issue of StreetSeen Magazine! You can find it at your local Barnes&Knoble,Borders and Hastings, if they don't carry it ask for it...Also "Like" and "Friend" the Streetseen Mag FaceBook Pages and visit Streetseen.com for more info!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup:


----------



## streetseen.com

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks for the support amigo...


----------



## tafoya78

come out to colorado


streetseen.com said:


> *StreetSeen Magazine goes national! Find StreetSeen Magazine at select Barnes & Noble and Hastings locations throughout the country!*


----------



## streetseen.com

tafoya78 said:


> come out to colorado


We were there last year for Cinco de Mayo in Greeley. Talking to the boys at Just Casual CC to see what we can get going for this year...


----------



## tafoya78

nice:thumbsup: hit up goodtime


streetseen.com said:


> We were there last year for Cinco de Mayo in Greeley. Talking to the boys at Just Casual CC to see what we can get going for this year...


----------



## BigCeez

streetseen.com said:


> *StreetSeen Magazine goes national! Find StreetSeen Magazine at select Barnes & Noble and Hastings locations throughout the country!*



Nice ...congrats!


----------



## streetseen.com

BigCeez said:


> Nice ...congrats!


Thanks Booboos!


----------



## streetseen.com

tafoya78 said:


> nice:thumbsup: hit up goodtime


We have spoken to Sylviano on a couple of occasions seeing what might be popping off...


----------



## cochees94

would like to invite you out to a carshow on June 23


----------



## streetseen.com

StreetSeen May 2012 Magazine is now available nationwide. For a Barnes & Noble or Hastings Location near you, please visit this link: http://www.streetseen.com/streetseen-locations.pdf.

This issue has coverage from Los Magnificos Houston, Spring Break Jam in South Padre, Bossmania Expo in Mercedes, Hypnotized Car Show in Pasadena, and Tiempos Locos in Shreveport. It features the WEGO Stock to Stun Winner LB1 from the Leal Bros in Corpus Christi. It also shows love to our Chi-Town brothers of Independent CC with their Dulce 65 Impala. It's a must buy!





The magazine can also be purchased online at Amazon.com. Click the magazine cover to order it from Amazon.


----------



## CadillacsFinest

I get my Street Seen form Hastings. Itz a bad ass magazine lots of pics. TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLY ROZAY




----------



## streetseen.com

Texas Showdown in Houston this past weekend...


----------



## iRepNewMex

August 4, 2012 in Espanola New Mexico...Join us in this Car Show & Concert! Hosted by Mq Kiss-nineseventhree, DJ 3 will be live in the mix with MC Magic, Zig Zag , Juan Gambino & Dee Eazy performing!!! Don't miss this one New Mexico!! More details here: MainStreet ShowDown


----------



## Mario Loco

iRepNewMex said:


> August 4, 2012 in Espanola New Mexico...Join us in this Car Show & Concert! Hosted by Mq Kiss-nineseventhree, DJ 3 will be live in the mix with MC Magic, Zig Zag , Juan Gambino & Dee Eazy performing!!! Don't miss this one New Mexico!! More details here: MainStreet ShowDown


TTMFTuffin:


----------



## streetseen.com

Attention all car clubs: Would you like to represent your club and chapter in the upcoming September 2012 StreetSeen Magazine? We're setting aside some space in the upcoming issue for club sponsorships. Cost is $100 to add your logo to the magazine's "Representing" page.

With your sponsorship, we'll send you a box of 25 of the magazines with your logo in it to share with the club. Get at us as soon as you can. We'll set more space aside if we need to so that nobody is left out. For more info, call our sales office at 713-465-9599 or email [email protected]

Dukes DFW, Juarez Style Oklahoma, Legacy Dallas, Xplizit Milwaukee, Tulsa, and North Texas, Latino Riderz New Mexico, Hypnotize Laredo, Cowboys Life Dallas, and Low Impression Victoria have all signed on for the upcoming issue... What about your club?


----------



## MAJESTICS'49

streetseen.com said:


> StreetSeen May 2012 Magazine is now available nationwide. For a Barnes & Noble or Hastings Location near you, please visit this link: http://www.streetseen.com/streetseen-locations.pdf.
> 
> This issue has coverage from Los Magnificos Houston, Spring Break Jam in South Padre, Bossmania Expo in Mercedes, Hypnotized Car Show in Pasadena, and Tiempos Locos in Shreveport. It features the WEGO Stock to Stun Winner LB1 from the Leal Bros in Corpus Christi. It also shows love to our Chi-Town brothers of Independent CC with their Dulce 65 Impala. It's a must buy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The magazine can also be purchased online at Amazon.com. Click the magazine cover to order it from Amazon.


:thumbsup:


----------



## xtinataguba

I get a lot of ideas on my car in that magazine!


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------

